# How do you deal with your dog getting older?



## Jessthemess18 (May 11, 2021)

My dog Tommy is 8 and a half years old, he is healthy besides having diarrhea at times (just has a sensitive stomach) and lots and lots of lipomas. I’m 20 years old and got him when I was 12, we have been inseparable ever since, I have Noticed that he has slowed down and I’m always worried his lumps could be cancer. I am ALWAYS worried about him and cry almost every night. I have Emotional issues, and even tho I know I probably Have years left with him I still Think about how me And especially my dad would be without him and it Makes me cry. I know I should Always think of the good days and how he is healthy but my mind likes to make me sad and it causes me to think about the worst things possible. How do you guys deal with your dog getting older? Do you guys cry?


----------



## Monica_K (Mar 3, 2021)

Jessthemess18 said:


> My dog Tommy is 8 and a half years old, he is healthy besides having diarrhea at times (just has a sensitive stomach) and lots and lots of lipomas. I’m 20 years old and got him when I was 12, we have been inseparable ever since, I have Noticed that he has slowed down and I’m always worried his lumps could be cancer. I am ALWAYS worried about him and cry almost every night. I have Emotional issues, and even tho I know I probably Have years left with him I still Think about how me And especially my dad would be without him and it Makes me cry. I know I should Always think of the good days and how he is healthy but my mind likes to make me sad and it causes me to think about the worst things possible. How do you guys deal with your dog getting older? Do you guys cry?


Hey there- this is so relatable. First, it’s understandable to feel sad when you think about life without your dog (hopefully many years from now). I think one of the hardest things about having dogs (and in my case, a cat) is that we know we will likely outlive them. 

What activities do you enjoy with your dog? Have you been able to do any of those recently? My last dog LOVED to be in front of a camera. She’d do this little dance anytime I’d get my camera set up, so as she got older, I made sure to include her in my photography sessions at least a couple of times during the week. Of course, I also cried occasionally when I realized she was becoming elderly and that her time with me would eventually end. 

All that aside, it sounds like you love your dog deeply. I’d imagine he’s been with you through a lot! Your emotions are 100% understandable. I hope some other folks can chime in and offer some words of advice as well. ❤


----------



## therealVVN (Dec 16, 2020)

Hello. I am in the same boat  I have a boy who just turned 1 but the mind is just a weird thing at times. It likes to project a scenario where you are without your buddy and its difficult. I have no permanent solution to this but whenever my mind takes me on the sad path, I simply get up and start playing with Iro. He loves to play fetch, to disobey at times lol and ofcourse he is always eager to go out and explore the world. My suggestion would be to get up and cuddle him whenever you feel like crying at night or play his favourite game during day time. Cherish these moments. You have many years left with him. Give him the best life he possibly can have and your pain will be replaced with happiness and contentment. Hope this helps.


----------



## 215004 (Apr 21, 2021)

Jess, The easiest thing to do is enjoy the time you have with him NOW. No one including us are never promised tomorrow. There is no way to sugar coat the cycle of life. Talk with your father or your pastor or a counselor if this is a everyday concern, which I believe it is. The majority of us here have lost a dog, a parent and yes, you WILL grieve. It’s very normal. Please tell your father of your concerns and he can make a appointment with a counselor for you. Please keep us posted.....David
P.S. Jess, I don’t know what your taste in music is, but you tube “ There will come a day” by Jeremy Camp . It might help you through your worries...David


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You are not alone, believe me. My collie, Mack, is 10 and he is a wonderful, wonderful family dog. It will be hard to say good bye to him, he is doing well and I hope he has a few good years to go. However, my Golden girl, Ellie - she is my absolute heart... she is also 8 1/2 now and I have already started doing what you have: imagining the worst. I am trying to stop it so that I don't waste the days I've been give on negative thoughts. I allow myself to acknowledge it will be very hard, but I try to minimize tears. I know we are never promised tomorrow with anyone we love - it could be three hours or three days or three years. Worrying is an attempt at controlling the inevitable and it won't work. It's our job to make every day count - don't take what we have for granted. Every day can't be perfect but we can choose to spend our time doing things that bring quality and joy to the every day lives of our dogs and ourselves. Get out and do things with him. 

I hope that you will talk to your dad about a counselor if you don't already have one. If you can't see one because of insurance or money, there are school counselors and clergy and even other good adults who can help you talk through your feelings and keep your worries from overwhelming you. It's important to understand that worry is normal but it shouldn't be taking over every day. I am glad you posted. Thank you for the reminder that life is all about quality.


----------



## GretaG (May 15, 2021)

The thing that will undoubtedly give you the most comfort down the road is that you gave Tommy the happiest life possible. We worry about our own deaths and the death of our dogs because we can. Your dog doesn't worry about the future -- Tommy is just happy being with you. So the advice of posters above to sideline your worries by doing activities with Tommy is great advice. I hope doing that will give you some peace of mind.


----------



## Jessthemess18 (May 11, 2021)

GretaG said:


> The thing that will undoubtedly give you the most comfort down the road is that you gave Tommy the happiest life possible. We worry about our own deaths and the death of our dogs because we can. Your dog doesn't worry about the future -- Tommy is just happy being with you. So the advice of posters above to sideline your worries by doing activities with Tommy is great advice. I hope doing that will give you some peace of mind.


Unfortunately I’m scaredof losing him, I worry About the worst things, I’m so sad at night, I cry myself to sleep. It’s not normal, my parents think I’m crazy and that I should Just change my thoughts, it isn’t that easy my mind won’t let me change my thoughts, I really Can’t do this much longer and no one wants to help me. It’s so sad


----------



## Jessthemess18 (May 11, 2021)

Than


DavidG said:


> Jess, The easiest thing to do is enjoy the time you have with him NOW. No one including us are never promised tomorrow. There is no way to sugar coat the cycle of life. Talk with your father or your pastor or a counselor if this is a everyday concern, which I believe it is. The majority of us here have lost a dog, a parent and yes, you WILL grieve. It’s very normal. Please tell your father of your concerns and he can make a appointment with a counselor for you. Please keep us posted.....David
> P.S. Jess, I don’t know what your taste in music is, but you tube “ There will come a day” by Jeremy Camp . It might help you through your worries...David


Thanks so much David, I’ll give it a listen now. My parents think I’m crazy for feeling this way, and always crying over him and being so anxious, it’s hard to talk to them because they dismiss my feelings as I’m either not doing enough to preoccupy myself or just being tired all the time. The truth is I’m tired because I’m so stressed out about my dog and they won’t listen to me one bit. It’s hard to have parents who don’t listen to a word I say and dismiss the way I feel Because they think I’m lazy. It’s very hard atm for me to sleep cause I’ll spend hours up at night thinking of him.


----------



## GoldenBoyCanada (7 mo ago)

Hey I can be related to you. I’m 30 and still cries every time I think of my boys passing. He is 9 y/o. The emotions are overwhelmingly strong.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

It's a sad thought indeed and I have gotten a bit teary eyed when I think about it. But then I remember there's no sense in dwelling on the inevitable. I got pretty good at redirecting my thoughts to the present. Takes a lot of practice, but to be honest, I think when you do think about it you'll be better prepared for when that dreaded day comes. Until then, let your dog live their best life and be there with them. Spoil them, bring them to the places you've always wanted to go, etc.

I really think that dogs lives are much shorter compared to humans because they can teach us so much about life in general. They teach us not to dwell, they teach us to enjoy life in moments, simple things in life can bring so much joy (like when my dog Maverick gets a stick and he rolls around it). It's those little actions we find quirky to be life's greatest lesson. So don't be sad all the time, you're robbing yourself and your dog the joy he provides you each day. He doesn't have any worries, and it will certainly be better for both of you if you're more worry free. Your feelings are valid, I'm a very emotional and empathetic person as well. However, let that be a strength, make sure to feel the feeling of being happy as much as you feel the feeling of being sad.


----------

